# I sprained my ankle...



## Orkide

.., tore my ligaments, so I needed surgery and physiotherapy."

How would you say that in Turkish?

"Ayak bileğimin [ligament]'*i* burkuldu, o yüzden ameliyat, sonra fizyoterapi ihtiyacım var".

This all happened in June, it's in the past now so the tenses should be right, and I just can't seem to make a good sentence! 

Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

We always say: Ayağım burkuldu. (no need for bilek or ligament...=] )

ihtiyacım var = I need. 

It's present tense. If you make it past, and say: ihtiyacım vardı = that means: I was in need of...(but it's unclear if you got what you needed, so better not use this formation.)

We have a verb: *gerekmek* (to be required)

...ayağım burkuldu; o yüzden (or _dolayısıyla_) ameliyat ve fizyoterapi gerekti.


----------



## peptidoglycan

Bileğim burkuldu ve liflerim koptu, bundan dolayı ameliyata ve fizyoterapiye ihtiyaç duydum.


----------



## Rallino

peptidoglycan said:


> Bileğim burkuldu ve liflerim koptu, bundan dolayı ameliyata ve fizyoterapiye ihtiyaç duydum.



Yes, this is better than mine. ^^


----------



## Orkide

Rallino said:


> Yes, this is better than mine. ^^



Hi Rallino and peptidoglycan

Thank you very much for your answers!

About ihtiyaç duymak: that's more like "to feel the need", isn't it? But mine was a scientifically proven need, photo's were taken, ligaments were torn and I needed surgery. Can you still use duymak then? 

Or am I splitting hairs here? 

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Rallino

Ah, no. Then you can't use it. "İhtiyaç duymak" is something that you feel yourself. If your case was scientifically proven, then it's the doctors who felt this. Therefoooore...You can use passive and go with: *İhtiyaç duyuldu*. =)

But, I'm putting myself in your place. If I were telling this to someone, the most natural way to say it, would be: Haziranda ayak bileğim burkuldu. Liflerim kopmuş. O yüzden ameliyat gerekiyordu.


Gerekmek = to be necessary. And I say "kopmuş" because that's not something you can notice right away, you generally find that out after you have gone to hospital.


----------



## Orkide

Rallino said:


> Ah, no. Then you can't use it. "İhtiyaç duymak" is something that you feel yourself. If your case was scientifically proven, then it's the doctors who felt this. Therefoooore...You can use passive and go with: *İhtiyaç duyuldu*. =)




Thank you once again Rallinooo!


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Geçmiş olsun Orkide! Hope you are well now


----------



## Orkide

DeepBlueSea said:


> Geçmiş olsun Orkide! Hope you are well now



Çok teşekkürler!
Şimdi ayak bileğim iyileşti


----------

